# ATM Fees



## PanchodeSMA

On past trips to MX we have used Santander ATM's with no fees deducting from our BofA. We knew this relationship was over so our first ATM transaction was with Banamex (only because it was the first bank we found). The transaction fee was 30.74 pesos on a 4000 peso withdrawal, about 3/4 of 1%. Not bad.


----------



## TundraGreen

PanchodeSMA said:


> On past trips to MX we have used Santander ATM's with no fees deducting from our BofA. We knew this relationship was over so our first ATM transaction was with Banamex (only because it was the first bank we found). The transaction fee was 30.74 pesos on a 4000 peso withdrawal, about 3/4 of 1%. Not bad.


In similar situations, withdrawal from US bank at Banamex ATM, I have also seen the notice that I will be charged $30.74 mxn. However, I don't see that they are collecting it. They don't deduct it from the cash they give me. And it doesn't show up as a fee on the statement from my US bank. What's up?


----------



## conorkilleen

TundraGreen said:


> . What's up?


I too would like to know. I noticed the same thing. I once was a Santander/Scotia bank guy, now its whomever takes from me the least.


----------



## PanchodeSMA

I think the Banamex fee is probably included in the amount deducted from our BofA account. I just checked our BofA account and they charged us $14 or about 4.6%, not good. The amount of the withdrawal turned out to be an exchange rate of13.26. That sounds good. I think we'll open a Citibank account and make all the fees go away.


----------



## TundraGreen

PanchodeSMA said:


> I think the Banamex fee is probably included in the amount deducted from our BofA account. I just checked our BofA account and they charged us $14 or about 4.6%, not good. The amount of the withdrawal turned out to be an exchange rate of13.26. That sounds good. I think we'll open a Citibank account and make all the fees go away.


That is what I did.


----------



## PanchodeSMA

PanchodeSMA said:


> I think the Banamex fee is probably included in the amount deducted from our BofA account. I just checked our BofA account and they charged us $14 or about 4.6%, not good. The amount of the withdrawal turned out to be an exchange rate of13.26. That sounds good. I think we'll open a Citibank account and make all the fees go away.


. 

Yesterday we made a withdrawal using a Santander ATM. Santander did not charge anything. The fee from BofA was about 3%, 1/3 less than when we used Banamex.


----------



## Longford

My primary banking relationship in the USA is with Citibank, so when in Mexico City I partonize Banamex. For the cash withdrawals I made in Mexico City in January with my ATM card at several branches of Banamex ... Citibank deducted a 3% fee from my checking account each time. I believe that in addition to the Citibank foreign transaction fee I paid Banamex a fee for using the particular ATM, but I don't have my receipts to verify exchange/fee information.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> My primary banking relationship in the USA is with Citibank, so when in Mexico City I partonize Banamex. For the cash withdrawals I made in Mexico City in January with my ATM card at several branches of Banamex ... Citibank deducted a 3% fee from my checking account each time. I believe that in addition to the Citibank foreign transaction fee I paid Banamex a fee for using the particular ATM, but I don't have my receipts to verify exchange/fee information.


I withdraw from a Citibank account at Banamex ATMs. Citibank does not charge me any fees. It may depend on the kind of account you have with Citibank.


----------



## Chelloveck

I stopped using my BofA card for cash withdrawals when they starting charging the fee back in November. I now use my Ally account when I need cash. A fee is assessed at the time of transaction, but all ATM fees are reimbursed to your account when the statement closes each month.

It's kind of weird, because Ally's official corporate line is that they only reimburse ATM fees for withdrawals made at U.S. ATMs, but they have reimbursed all of my fees for withdrawals made here in Mexico, regardless of which bank's ATM I used. Ally also says they charge a currency conversion and/or cross border transaction fee of up to one percent, but I haven't noticed that, either.


----------

